# Metamucil



## Always gotta go (Feb 3, 2002)

I know a lot of people in this forum have suggested that they get relief of their D symptoms by using Metamucil or other fiber supplements. I went today to buy some to try for myself, but the bottle says it's a laxitive.I'm a little nervous about even trying it as the last thing I need is a laxitive. Does it really work for some of you to control your D? My biggest problem is the urgency thing...when I gotta go, I really gotta go.


----------



## mdbiggs (Feb 25, 2002)

Hi I have been taking Citrucel(which is similar to Metamuccil) and it really does work good. The thing with fiber is that it builds bulk so you get firmer stools. What has worked even better for me is Caltrate 600 Plus in the purple and white box. There is a thread on the over the counter forum that tells about it. It has helped me alot. I was also very hesitant about taking anything that says laxative on it, like I need anymore D! Anyhow hope this helps.Melissa


----------



## kaykin75 (Mar 23, 2000)

I had the opposite reaction from fiber supplements. They seemed to make me go even more. I think it is an individual thing....a lot of trial and error. It might work for you, it might not. Just have to try it and see. Hope this helps....good luck!!!


----------



## jimaskin (Feb 3, 2002)

Why not to try on a day that you will not go out of your home. For example if you try to take it on a Saturday morning or even Friday afternoon, you may see the effects by the next day. Even if it doesn't work by Sunday afternoon you'll be back to your usual cycle anyways...Nothing to loose...( no pun intended)Jim


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

I've had no luck with Metamucil, but I've had some results form mixing a little bit of Kellogg's All Bran cereal into whaterver I eat in the morning. (Fiber One is the better tasting variation.) You just have to keep in mind that you can't eat that cereal dry. You need to take in a lot liquid with it. Also, have patience. You may not feel the results for a month. The results also may not seem like a definite improvement. It might still fluctuate. But give it a chance. It's not that difficult to do compared to diet restrictions and enduring side-effects from some heavy-duty pill.


----------



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

I found that metamucil had no real effect on me-except that it made me fairly regular. The only thing that has helped me with MY URGENCY to go was (like most everyone else) the Caltrate. Get some caltrate!!! When I started taking it-I was ecstatic-I actually knew what it felt like to be constipated! Though it was wonderful at first, it grew tiring after awhile-so now I use the caltrate, plus a daily glass of metamucil to balance me out. So far-so good. Have you tried the calcium supplements yet? I strongly urge you to try those-especially if you are an urgent D-type. Good luck, E


----------



## Always gotta go (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks to you all for your comments and advice. I went out today and bought the Caltrate 600 plus D in the purple and white box that everyone has been raving about. I hope that I get the same relief that most of you have from this product.If it's as good as everyone claims....I think we should all go out and buy shares in the company!! I see on TV they are now advertising Caltrate as reducing the rate of colon cancer....and we all need calcium anyway...so it can't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## LindaR322 (Aug 21, 2000)

Hi all,Just wanted to say my Gastro Dr wants me to go on a Fiber tablet. I told him I was petrified to even think about fiber. He said, that in the beginning, it would probably not change the "D" but if I would start slow and just continue using it it will bulk the BM and should help. I don't know, I'm going enough already (5-7 times in AM) I don't know what to do. Help!!!


----------



## triciabw (Mar 12, 2002)

My doctor told me to start out with Metamucil (this was a few years ago) and it helped regulate me but it made me very gassy. I've tried everything and can't find anything that will help longterm.Good LuckTricia


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically as the stool bulks up and becomes less watery the # of stools a day goes down, not up. However fiber doesn't help everyone, but for those that it does it is a safe way to control IBS (and you won't know if it helps or not without trying it).The fiber makes the stool less watery by absorbing the water (and since it doesn't let go of the water that helps with constipation).K.


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I too have had horrible results with any fiber. I think it all depends on the person and like anything it can be something nonevasive to try. I've heard from one person I know that it took a month for it to work for her, but overall most ibs sufferers I know this method doesn't not work.Lisa


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

I've tried several different fiber products, and I can't stay on them long enough to see if they'll work. The reason is I get this feeling in my stomach, (between my rib cage and my abdomen)of a large lump just laying there. Has anyone experienced this with fiber?







It is a very uncomfortable feeling, so I just don't take it....Donna


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

The container use to say "Bowel Regulator" but now it say "natrual fiber laxative". I have found it works as well for diarrhea as it does for constipation. It is a water soluble fiber and is a bulk stool forming agent. For your colon to work properly you need Fiber in some form---20 to 35 grams daily. All Meat and dairy products contain NO fiber.I have used psyllium for 18 years with great results.H


----------

